# submarine titans color distortion



## theprankster (Aug 7, 2010)

*submarine titans color distortion - it's going CRAZY!*

http://s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj57/thehandyman941/?action=view&current=Subtitanscolordistortion.jpg

just felt nostalgic one day on my awesome laptop so i decided to get submarine titans. at first i was missing the d3drm.dll file, but those kind of problems are solved easily thanks to the net (including you people, i love you all) but here's the part where im stuck at. when i try to play a game the colors all inside out, messed up, all psychedelic and I have no idea what to do about it. it still works like a regular game but i dont wanna play with those kind of colors. maybe it has to do with the d3drm.dll file, but i have no idea. ive been playing around with that file and ive had no luck. please help me out, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tacnil (May 9, 2011)

I know this is a old post but i figured i would update it since finding out how to get the game to work. if you are having problems with the color make a text file within the submarine titans folder.
add the lines 

taskkill /F /IM Explorer.exe
ST.EXE
Start explorer.exe

then save it as ST.bat if it is still a text file change the hide extension for know type under folder options and erase .txt then double click on ST.bat to get the game to run and the graphic problem should be fixed


----------



## ameerz (Jan 3, 2012)

You Sir is the best you fixed it thank god!!


----------



## smoketh (Oct 27, 2013)

*necroing theme because it is first in google* This solution is bottom of the barrel 'i know nothing about direct draw' solution.
There is a way to not kill your explorer and run game perfectly.
First - download w7ddpatcher.zip from here
Windows 7 DirectDraw Compatibility Fixes, or How to Fix the Strange Colors in Game X?, page 1 - Forum - GOG.com

Second - unpack it into game directory and run it, select st.exe - first time it will open it up, press patch. It will launch game, play it for a minute or so including like ~30-60 sec of first mission. Done. Exit game. 
Close patcher, open it again. Patch - now it can either try detecting game again or say that game window is found, and auto-create registry patch (described in message) which will kill incompatability errors. 
There - have fun playing Submarine titans, Mage slayer, diablo 1 and rest of old games without stupid need of killing explorer.exe


----------

